

Can Ex-Bosses Object When Ex-Employees Start Businesses? - tomh
http://shiftingcareers.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/07/01/can-ex-bosses-object-when-ex-employees-start-businesses/

======
KevBurnsJr
After my first full-time job, I always make sure to read noncompete agreements
very carefully before signing on with a company.

